# John Mayer and Costco



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I got this passed on to me by a friend,... is april fools early this year?


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

More and more-er 


-Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

More ain't bad, but more-er is betterer.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Like most other Kirkland products, it will be well built, well priced, and have great warranty.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I felt compelled to question whether it had "true by-pass circuitry".
Apparently it does not so it is not the pedal for me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> Like most other Kirkland products, it will be well built, well priced, and have great warranty.


I'll be able to use it for 3 years of touring, drive over it with a speedboat and return it without a receipt for a full refund and a hot dog.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I'll be able to use it for 3 years of touring, drive over it with a speedboat and return it without a receipt for a full refund and a hot dog.


Suddenly I'm interested in the idea of a Costco pedal!


-Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Suddenly I'm interested in the idea of a Costco pedal!
> 
> 
> -Tapatalk


I'll pass on the boiled lips and assholes on a bun part...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I'll pass on the boiled lips and assholes on a bun part...


its all good,,. they kosher


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> its all good,,. they kosher


And tasty


-Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, it has been documented that Mayer built himself a BYOC tremolo pedal. The gang at the diystompbox forum were pretty pumpedabout that. I guess he needed something to take his mind off Jessica Simpson before he started seeing...whoever was next.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

two things.., 
John is trolling the internet with this and a tremolo pedal is a terrible way to get your mind off of Jessica.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

But what does it have to do with Costco?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I'll pass on the boiled lips and assholes on a bun part...


But where else can you feed 2 people for $5 ??


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> But where else can you feed 2 people for $5 ??


add some free samples of turkey bacon and cubed cheese as appetizers and you have date night


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Actually, it has been documented that Mayer built himself a BYOC tremolo pedal. The gang at the diystompbox forum were pretty pumpedabout that. I guess he needed something to take his mind off Jessica Simpson before he started seeing...whoever was next.


That guys' list of exes is ridiculous. Anniston And Perry.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That Instagram thing looks like a very powerful tool. Do they allow old people on there?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> That Instagram thing looks like a very powerful tool. Do they allow old people on there?


Anyone with internet access. Pretty sure there's a grandma who decided to get out and live it up and got her 15 minutes of fame - from IG posts!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> That Instagram thing looks like a very powerful tool. Do they allow old people on there?


I sure hope so. I'm getting my dad Instagram for his birthday tomorrow. I can already tell that he's gonna love it. He lives for technology these days and is very good at utilizing it, for example; yesterday he called me asking me how to google something. It's gonna be great. I'm going to set it up so he follows his favorite things, chicken farming, Hotsy pumps, Jessica Simpson, old timey Jewish proverbs, John Mayer, etc.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> But where else can you feed 2 people for $5 ??


That isn't _food_


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's food all right. Fwiw there's lots of value in the CD (Costco dog).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, who doesn't like lips, assholes and buns? I don't get it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I sure hope so. I'm getting my dad Instagram for his birthday tomorrow. I can already tell that he's gonna love it. He lives for technology these days and is very good at utilizing it, for example; yesterday he called me asking me how to google something. It's gonna be great. I'm going to set it up so he follows his favorite things, chicken farming, Hotsy pumps, Jessica Simpson, old timey Jewish proverbs, John Mayer, etc.



I googled hotsy pumps, but I made sure my wife and daughter weren't in the room.....


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

This thread delivers...big time!


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I also googled hotsy pumps, but I made sure my wife was also in on it for accountability! Cause I know she'd catch me later wanna know what they were too!


-Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kirkland? Are we sure this isn't another one from Hamster's line of mundane, overly expensive pedals?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I sure hope so. I'm getting my dad Instagram for his birthday tomorrow. I can already tell that he's gonna love it. He lives for technology these days and is very good at utilizing it, for example; yesterday he called me asking me how to google something. It's gonna be great. I'm going to set it up so he follows his favorite things, chicken farming, Hotsy pumps, Jessica Simpson, old timey Jewish proverbs, John Mayer, etc.


I play with Hotsys for a living


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I play with Hotsys for a living


Man, I like the guys I work with but I wouldn't be calling them Hotsy, that's for sure.

I definitely made the wrong career choice. Damnit.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> Man, I like the guys I work with but I wouldn't be calling them Hotsy, that's for sure.
> 
> I definitely made the wrong career choice. Damnit.


I used to be the Courtside announcer for university women's volleyball. That was a great job


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I used to be the Courtside announcer for university women's volleyball. That was a great job


"Oh, that was a great dig by Hotsy!"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Hotsy got Goosed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Hotsy got Goosed.


..or Iced


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

What the hell are you guys going on about?
I think the inmates have taken over the asylum


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, it doesn't look like the Kirkland pedal made the cut for John's touring boards...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Nah, I'm sure he keeps his Costco on him at all times because you never know when you'll need more-er boost!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

georgemg said:


> Well, it doesn't look like the Kirkland pedal made the cut for John's touring boards...


It's probably sitting secured on a locked drawer in the rack.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If it's from Costco, it must come in packs of five.


----------

